# Wifi sur iBook palourde sous OS 9



## solamenn (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir vu l'article de MacGé sur le futur chargeur FastMac pour iBook palourde, j'ai décidé de ressortir le mien qui moisissait dans mon placard, inutilisable, parce que le vieux chargeur ne fonctionnait plus (et vu le prix que les chargeurs mac coûtaient à l'époque je n'en avais pas racheté).
Je voudrais pouvoir m'en servir comme portable annexe et j'ai donc besoin du Wifi. 

Or, l'iBook est sous OS 9 et selon les différentes caractéristiques des produits que j'ai vus, il vaut mieux OS X. J'ai bel et bien OS X sur mon MBP actuel, mais c'est un DVD d'installation. Or mon iBook était en bas de gamme et n'avait que le lecteur CD.

Questions :
1) Connaissez-vous des clés Wifi qui tourneront avec OS 9 ?
2) Sinon, avez-vous une petite idée comment passer de OS 9 à OS X sans passer par un DVD ?

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'apporter une réponse.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord, les iBooks palourdes peuvent recevoir une carte Airport interne (prévue en option), qu'on peut encore trouver dans certains magasins d'occasion.

Sinon, des adaptateurs Wifi externes USB qui tournent sous OS9, on en trouve encore (mais pour combien de temps ?). Il y a par exemple le F5D6050f de Belkin, dont on peut trouver le driver pour OS9 par ici.






Pour toutes les autres vieilleries qu'on pourrait trouver d'occasion il faut vérifier par là.


Le problème, c'est que l'interface USB est intimement liée à l'OS, et que l'achat d'un adaptateur de ce type n'est pas une solution pérenne (la réutilisation du matériel sur une version plus récente de l'OS est souvent impossible, faute d'un driver adapté). De plus, les anciens Macs ne supportent que l'USB 1.x (bas débit), qui limite donc le Wifi à la norme 802.11b à 11Mbps (6Mbps réels). La norme 802.11g à 54Mbps, plus courante de nos jours et qui implique une connexion en USB 2.0, est à exclure.

En comparaison, un adaptateur Wifi Ethernet n'a pas besoin de driver, et peut fonctionner sous n'importe quel OS et sur n'importe quel système équipé d'une prise réseau RJ45. Les iBooks palourde étant pourvus de l'Ethernet 100Mbps, il est possible par ce biais d'accéder au Wifi norme 802.11g à 54Mbps. Le seul défaut de cette solution, c'est que ces adaptateurs nécessitent généralement une alimentation secteur, et sont donc peu adaptés à un usage nomade.




_(Routeur Wifi-Ethernet  54 Mbps compact *Linksys WRT54GC*)_


----------



## solamenn (26 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse. Mais l'idée était de me servir de l'iBook de façon nomade, d'où la solution clé USB. Mais il y a des adaptateurs USB 1 / USB 2, non ?

La carte Airport me semblait un peu chère. Je n'ai pas non plus l'intention d'investir beaucoup sur ma "vieillerie" 

Est-ce qu'à votre avis je pourrais installer Mac OS X en connectant mon vieil iBook à mon MBP pour en utiliser le lecteur DVD ?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mai 2008)

solamenn a dit:


> Mais il y a des adaptateurs USB 1 / USB 2, non ?


Il n'existe pas de convertisseur.

Matériellement, l'USB 1  et l'USB 2 se présentent de façon identique (on ne peut pas les distinguer en les voyant).

Un ordinateur équipé en USB 2 peut utiliser des périphériques en USB 1 (l'interface s'adapte automatiquement, comme par exemple quand on utilise une souris ou un clavier USB), mais l'inverse n'est pas possible.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mai 2008)

solamenn a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à votre avis je pourrais installer Mac OS X en connectant mon vieil iBook à mon MBP pour en utiliser le lecteur DVD ?


Via le Wifi et/ou l'USB, c'est hors de question, puisque ces interfaces nécessitent que l'OS soit tout le temps en cours de fonctionnement.

Quant à l'utilisation des autres interfaces (netboot depuis Ethernet, ou boot depuis le Firewire qui équipe la deuxième génération de palourdes), je n'en sais pas assez sur les iBooks et les MB P pour dire si quoi que ce soit est possible en la matière.

Sur ce point, je laisse à d'autres le soin de te répondre.


----------



## solamenn (27 Mai 2008)

Le problème reste entier alors 

Merci en tous les cas !


----------

